# problèmes Mail et Neuf/SFR



## Pierre SAINT MACARY (13 Décembre 2008)

Depuis le 1er octobre, jour de la fusion Neuf et SFR, je ne peux plus recevoir de messages de mon compte ...@Neuf.fr.
Avec l'aide du service client du FAI, j'ai fait et refait la configuration de mon compte mais je ne reçoit plus rien, alors que sur mon compte ...laposte.net cela marche parfaitement.
Le comble, pour recevoir les messages ...@Neuf.fr, je vais dans le web mail, je choisis les messages et je les transfère chez  ...laposte.net.
Après 8 heures, environ, passées en deux mois au service clientèle, j'en suis toujours au même point.
J'ai passé deux messages dans leur forum, ou, en principe, des techniciens donnent les réponses, or ces dernières brillent par leur absence. Il est facile de penser que le problème et beaucoup plus sérieux que ce qu'ils veulent faire croire, ou qu'ils sont complètement dépassés et incompétents.

Si quelqu'un a une astuce pour remédier à ce problème, il sera bien gentil de me la communiquer. Merci d'avance.


----------



## michio (13 Décembre 2008)

Incompétence ?
Euh, bon, joker...

Lors de mon passage chez Cegetel (devenu depuis Neuf, devenu depuis SFR), je me suis démerdé tout seul comme un grand pour toutes les config de connexion et de mail (outlook, puis entourage). C'était l'époque du RTC.
Avec l'ADSL, jamais eu de pb pour la connexion, mais le courrier, même topo.

Pour savoir, tu es client neuf ou ancien de cegetel ?

Je suppose que les questions de nom d'utilisateur et de mot de passe ont été traitées en long en large et en travers ?
Idem pour la partie avancé de compte dans Mail : le compte est activé, inclus dans les recherches de nouveaux messages, et authentification par mdp activé sur le bon port.
Tu as essayé de modifier le mdp de relève du courrier en ligne pour voir ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

en attendant tu peux demander à ton compte laposte de relever tes leneuf
-
pour le reste, c'est sans doute tout simple, une minuscule erreur


je dirai que les erreurs courantes sont
-identifiant ( avec sans adresse complete)
-port du pop ( en general 110)
-intitulé du serveur pop
-authentification
-SSL ou pas ( pour le reglage avancé pop ,en general  c'est non)


va voir les fils le neuf dans Mail
t'es pas le premier ni le dernier


----------



## aunisien (14 Décembre 2008)

ta box est en quelle version au niveau du firmware ?
Car si tu as la dernière tu peux essayer les serveurs SFR au lieu de ceux de Neuf.


----------



## Pierre SAINT MACARY (14 Décembre 2008)

Le problème est, que lorsque je relève la BAL @neuf.fr avec Mail, l'indicateur marque qu'il relève x messages, on voit la barre d'avancement se déplacer, mais rien ne rentre chez moi et les messages restent dans le webmail de neuf.
J'ai réglé ce dernier afin qu'il me renvoie d'office tous les messages dans ma boîte laposte.net.
Ni les différents techniciens que j'ai eu au téléphone, ni celui qui est passé à mon domicile, ni ceux qui ont vu mes messages sur le forum n9ws n'ont été capables de régler le problème.
Si j'ai fais une c.., pardon une bêtise, lors des configurations, que l'on me dise pourquoi cela à marché pendant plus d'un an jusqu'au 30 septembre 2008 et que brusquement le 1er octobre plus rien ne rentre ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

va voir les fils 100% leneuf  dans Mail...


----------



## Pierre SAINT MACARY (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai déjà demandé à laposte.net de reprendre les messages arrivant chez neuf.
Hier j'ai ouvert un compte gmail, et en plus il marche !
Je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait comme bidouilles, en deux mois et demi, sur mes comptes @neuf.fr.
Ma box est une NB4 qui fonctionne sans problème, je touche du bois, depuis le 6 décembre 2008. J'avais fait la mise à jour quelques jours avant.
J'avais un modem-routeur Netgear qui a rendu l'ame (dixit le SAV du FAI) puis une box trio 3D qui m'a valu un tas d'emm.....Le FAI a mis plus d'un mois pour se rendre compte que c'était cette dernière qui avait des problèmes et ils ont procédé à son échange le 28 novembre.
Depuis il semblerait que mes connexions sont régulières avec un débit aux environs de 10 Mo.
J'ai oublié de vous préciser que je travailles avec un PowerMac et OS X.5, mais, comme je suis en réseau je me connecte aussi avec un PC et Thunderbird, qui connait les mêmes problèmes pour la messagerie.
Je ne sais plus à quel Saint (Macary) me vouer.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

et je te repete
d'aller voir les autres fils Mail le neuf dont le central

ou sinon de renoncer à utiliser ton mail leneuf comme principal
gmail a son pop et smtp et c'est costaud
(serveurs google)


----------



## Pierre SAINT MACARY (15 Décembre 2008)

Bien, je vais essayer d'abandonner neuf/sfr, c'est ce que j'ai de mieux à faire.
Pourtant dans une lettre expliquant le rapprochement de Neuf Cegetel et SFR,  qui m'a été adressée le 21 octobre 2008, il est dit textuellement :
" ...
Ainsi, vous conservez votre numéro de téléphone et votre adresse mail,
votre box adsl et l'ensemble de vos services haut débit,
le tarif de votre abonnement et le débit de votre connexion,
...

C'est écrit noir sur blanc, et c'est bien une preuve que ce FAI n'a rien à foutre de ses clients. !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

Alors comme déjà suggéré , mais là ca va etre la derniere fois
va fouiller les fils leneuf et mail ( de macg bien entendu , car sur macg on connait Mail)

car et je l'ai dejà dit l'erreur est peut etre là:

-identifiant 
-port du pop 
-intitulé du serveur pop
-authentification pop
-SSL ou pas  pour le reglage avancé pop


----------



## Pierre SAINT MACARY (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour la énième fois j'ai refait mon compte chez neuf et c'est toujours le même résultat.
compte pop en 110 ou 995, rien ne veut rentrer venant de neuf ne veut rentrer chez moi sans passer par laposte.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

ecoute
c'est traité des dizaines de fois sur macg 

soit un réglage dans la configuration Mail  erroné
soit un fichier de ta session qui est naze
(par exemple la plist de Mail)

  on peut aussi mentionner les reglages reseau , ethernet-wifi special modem leneuf , tu ne precises rien là dessus et tu as des specialistes dans les fils leneuf existants 
OS bancal
(non mentionné)


En plus ici APRES reglage de releve ( ou forwarding c'est pas hyperclair) laposte il peut etre alors parfaitement normal que la releve ne ramene rien puisque c'est déjà fait par laposte!

donc
suivre les conseils sur les fils Mail ( ou le neuf) existants

et ici particulierement 
reseau 
test sur une autre session
(donc reglages neufs non corrompus)
bref la routine


----------



## peperade (8 Janvier 2009)

bonjour peut être a tu trouvé une réponse à ton problème, moi j'avais ce problème là, depuis le 1er janvier 2009. je viens de trouver la solution. Maintenant je reçois bien tous mes courriers. voici comment j'ai fait, tu dois créer un nouveau compte que tu appelles SFR
type de compte pop
serveur de réception pop.neuf.sfr.  serveur d'envoi smtp.sfr.fr le port reste le même c'est à dire 110. 
Je peux envoyer des mails et les recevoir.
va voir ce site http://choixdepro.blogspot.com/2008/11/problme-denvoi-de-mail-neuf-cegetel-sfr.html


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2009)

port 110 pour le smtp  ca m'étonnerait

110 est generalement le port du Pop
(messages entrants)

et celui du smtp ( messages sortants)
 souvent 25


----------



## 0329243483 (9 Janvier 2009)

j'aimerais savoir, si comme moi, depuis que c'est sfr, on vous impose le pack sécurité, ca fait deux factures avec 10  de plus, j'ai téléphoné la première fois ils m'ont promis d'enlever ce pack que je n'avais pas demandé, et aujourd'hui on me dit que c'est dans le forfait (10 de +) et que je n'ai pas le choix, et demain qu'est ce qu'on va m'imposer ? je vais finir par avoir des factures de 100  que dois je faire ?


----------



## michio (9 Janvier 2009)

0329243483 a dit:


> j'aimerais savoir, si comme moi, depuis que c'est sfr, on vous impose le pack sécurité, ca fait deux factures avec 10  de plus, j'ai téléphoné la première fois ils m'ont promis d'enlever ce pack que je n'avais pas demandé, et aujourd'hui on me dit que c'est dans le forfait (10 de +) et que je n'ai pas le choix, et demain qu'est ce qu'on va m'imposer ? je vais finir par avoir des factures de 100  que dois je faire ?


Non.
Envoie un mail -courtois- (juste une petite trace avec leur accusé de réception de ta demande, si tu veux ensuite envoyer un courrier au service consommateur), demandant l'arrêt de cette option, que tu n'as jamais demandé, et le remboursement des montants concernés ; tu auras la réponse en 8 jours environ.


----------



## Pierre SAINT MACARY (9 Janvier 2009)

Pour la énième fois j'ai refait les configurations, j'ai essayé, en vain, de mettre pop.sfr.fr mais ça ne marche toujours pas.
L'envoi des messages par smtp.neuf se fait correctement, ce n'est que la réception qui ne passe pas.
Je suis allé dans le webmail de neuf et je l'ai configuré pour qu'il me transfère les mails dans mon compte ...laposte.net.
Et là, oui ça marche, ce qui est le comble de la c...nerie, être obligé de passer par un concurrent pour recevoir les messages que le FAI incriminé est censé vous livrer. 
Si un problème s'est posé le 1er octobre, je ne pense pas que cela soit de ma faute mais bien de chez lui et c'est donc à lui de résoudre ce problème
Alors, faut-il attendre que, ma patience à bout, je dépose un dossier dans les mains de la justice ?
C'est ce qui va arriver sous peu, car malgré de nombreux appels, je n'ai eu aucun interlocuteur valable capable de trouver une solution.
Car si les forums aident bien à trouver des solutions, ce n'est pas toujours a l'abonné a avoir les qualités requises pour faire ce genre d'opérations.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2009)

pragmatiquement je dissocierai 2 choses

1- gestion des messages
concretement  par un autre service
soit par transfert automatique  comme tu l'as fait
( lourd et change les intitulés et destinataire-expediteur)

soit et c'est mieux par peche automatique par service tiers ( la poste peut le faire , gmail aussi)
en ce cas tout est respecté intitulé date etc
cela se regle sur l'interface du service "pêcheur" ( toi ; la poste, moi et d'autres gmail)

-envisager de laisser choir les adresses problematiques ou peu fiables  comme adresses principales

2- action en justice
bien monter le truc

un  site +forum bonne aide pour ca
SOS Internautes


----------

